# Coaches in NW Arkansas...



## redranger461 (Oct 19, 2009)

Looking for some constructive criticism.... I need help.... one day I am on fire the next i can't hit S*&t..... 

Looking for a coach or someone to critique me..... I live in Greenwood, AR


----------



## soonerman001 (Mar 24, 2009)

if you come to some of the shoots in centrel AR there would be a lot of people that wouldnt mind helping you come to a shoot at 12 ring in conway and my group of buddies would mind helping you with correct form and release if you want you can email me at [email protected]


----------

